# Who makes the biggest Caliber Revolver & biggest Caliber Pistol?



## cool-alex (Mar 28, 2010)

Who makes the biggest Caliber Revolver & biggest Caliber Pisto?

Looking for a Elephant killer or can smack down a Griz.

Mass production... not looking to spend a billion $ (wish i had it though).

NJ or PA legal too...:smt1099


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Do a lot of elephant hunting in NJ? :smt033

Regarding production "pistols" and revolvers I'd probably have to go w/ the Desert Eagle .50AE or the GunCrafer Ind. .50GI for autos and the S&W 500 Magnum or the Magnum research BFR in *.45/70*


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

If your're really considering hunting, take a look at the line of Thompson contenders (TC). I'm sure you could find a suitable wrist breaker there.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

VAMarine said:


> Do a lot of elephant hunting in NJ?...


As I understand it, that's the *only* kind of hunting allowed in New Jersey.
(Donkeys do it, mostly.)
:anim_lol:


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> As I understand it, that's the *only* kind of hunting allowed in New Jersey.
> (Donkeys do it, mostly.)
> :anim_lol:


:smt082


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ooooh boy... Cool Alex now ya gottem' goin.Popcornsmilie


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

For a fun view, check out this video of a guy with his custom-built handgun chambered for the mighty .600 Nitro Express. If you need to drop a drug-crazed elephant with one shot from a handgun, this might be the right choice. Just hold tight:


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

HA! Good thing it was a single shot gun.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like one of them "Hey you'll watch this" moments.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Might be kinda hard to conceal this.


----------

